# Paypal Compromised



## Rhisiart (Jul 21, 2007)

I have heard an unconfirmed rumour that credit card numbers kept by Paypal may have been accessed by criminals. People who have credit card details kept by Paypal may be advised to check their monthly statements.


----------



## fryke (Jul 21, 2007)

then again: people are advised to check their monthly statements. with or without a paypal hiccup.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 22, 2007)

Paypal is really difficult to deal with - constantly they send you e-mails and make nothing but trouble.


----------



## Gypsymoth (Jul 22, 2007)

For some eye-openers regarding PayPal, check out http://www.PayPalSucks.com. Makes for some really interesting reading.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 22, 2007)

fryke said:


> then again: people are advised to check their monthly statements. with or without a paypal hiccup.


Indeed.


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 22, 2007)

Paypal is teh evil

http://www.paypalsucks.com/


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 22, 2007)

Gypsymoth said:


> For some eye-openers regarding PayPal, check out http://www.PayPalSucks.com. Makes for some really interesting reading.



I can tell you from personal experience that PayPal sux. I was told by a customer service representative point blank that their systems have never been hacked. Can you believe that bulljive?!

Had 1500 taken from my bank account through Paypal, in the name of a company on the east cost by someone in the far east. The company knew who it was and wouldn't tell me because it required a subpoena to do so. Police won't even start a case unless the theft reaches a certain level (has to be in the tens of thousands of dollars) so protect yourself -- don't tie PayPal to your personal bank account. 

And if you link it to your credit card, check that sucker at least once a month to make sure you haven't been billed for more hosting services than you were aware of.


----------

